# Metropolitan Season season 2022-2023



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.metopera.org/season/2022-23-season/
Fore those who are interested .


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

The most interesting one by far is Cherubini's _Medea_. But looks like it will be in Italian (with recitatives), rather than in the proper French.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Nevertheless I wish I lived in New York. Can not figure out what's in theatres around the world yet .


----------

